# Digi cam.........Need help



## mayhemabhi (Dec 26, 2007)

guys i 'm plannin to buy a digi cam havin good pic. quality, optical zoom within price range of Rs 5000/-......... Plz suggest a model.
      thnx....


----------



## maverickrohan (Jan 8, 2008)

*www.digitalcamera-hq.com/digital-cameras/nikon-coolpix-l11_reviews.html


----------

